# Kaley Cuoco - "The Big Bang Theory" (S06E04) Promo Stills - x4 HQ



## MetalFan (21 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## Reiter (21 Okt. 2012)

penny <3 <3


----------



## tewwer (21 Okt. 2012)

Penny ist geil. Danke!


----------



## suade (21 Okt. 2012)

Nerds rule the world !   

:thx:


----------



## alexa1979 (23 Okt. 2012)

Die Torte muss wahnsinnig schmecken...


----------



## xasatx (27 Okt. 2012)

gefällt mir nicht; daumen runter!


----------



## Frequency (28 Okt. 2012)

hammer frau


----------



## Memphis4242 (30 Okt. 2012)

Big Fan, nice girl


----------



## Stastny26 (30 Okt. 2012)

so cute. dankeschön


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

danke, sehr sexy


----------



## Antroganza (15 Juli 2014)

Kaley ist super.Danke !!!


----------



## RKCErika (15 Juli 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## AnitaBonghit (16 Juli 2014)

penny immer wieder eine augenweide danke


----------



## grando (22 Juli 2014)

:thx::thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## zipp0 (3 Mai 2015)

Tortenschlacht (Y)


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2015)

Der einzige Grund die Serie zu schauen wäre Kaley.


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2015)

ich mag sie


----------



## Mrjoyface (16 Jan. 2016)

Great episode. Kaley's so hot


----------

